# Iron Sky



## RainbowCrash (15. April 2012)

Hey,
ich hab vorgestern mit nem Kumpel im Kino Iron Sky gesehen. Ich fand den Film wirklich interessant, vor allem da ich unter anderem Helium³ schon durch Frank Schätzing´s "Limit" kenne. Da mich und nen Kumpel das Nazi-Thema sowieso schon länger interessiert sind wir heute zufällig auf die 2 Doku´s Aliens and the Third Reich und UFO - Technology Secrets and the Third Reich gestoßen. Vor allem die Erklärung in Aliens and the Third Reich das das Swastika aus Indien kommt und dort mit Extraterrestrischem Zeug in Verbindung gebracht wird (was ich auch irgendwie verstehen kann bei den vielen Göttern, Wiedergeburten usw) und auch der Inder der UNO in Iron Sky einen Ring mit einem Swastika hatte finde ich das das ganze irgendwo nen Sinn ergibt. Hitler war ja sowieso n riesen Spinner und ich kann mich auch noch dunkel an ne Doku auf N24 erinnern wo´s auch um die "Wunderwaffe" geht. Was ja bei Hitler z.B. die V2 war. Ich bin aber leider erst bei 3/4 von der ersten Doku, die 2te finde ich sogar noch etwas interessanter. Hitler hatte ja auch die Idee UFO´s zu bauen, unter dem Decknamen V7. In irgend einer Doku gabs da auch Bilder davon. Und genau mit denen fliegen ja auch die Nazi´s in Iron Sky rum. In der Doku Aliens and the Third Reich gehts ja auch um die Glocke und darum das die Nazis damit möglicherweise zu anderen Planeten reisen könne. Also vielleicht auch dem Mond....
Ich finde durch genau solche Verbindungen zu wenn auch zum Teil nur Verschwörungstheorien machen den Film nur noch interessanter. 
Falls jemand den Film und die Dokus kennt wärs interessant was ihr drüber denkt. 
Die Leute die ich kenne die nur Iron Sky gesehen haben und sonst fast nur das Schulgeschichtszeug kennen (was meiner Meinung nach vor allem an unserer Schule mehr als dürftig ist) haben alle gesagt der Film sei ziemlich schlecht und ergäbe absolut keinen Sinn. Ich hab jetzt irgendwie ne ganz andere Sichtweise auf den Film. Also wie gesagt wären eure Meinungen mal dazu interessant


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. April 2012)

Iron Sky war einfach nur herrlich 
All die Anspielungen, die Parodien und Verschwörungstheorien...hatte mich lange nicht mehr so amüsiert. 

Btw sind das keine UFOs sondern Elektrogravitationsflugkreisel als Reichsflugscheibe xD


----------



## Thallassa (15. April 2012)

Hab ihn dummerweise noch nicht gesehen, aber mein gesamter Bekanntenkreis vversteht den Humor nicht. Notfalls geh ich alleine, im Kino lass ich mir den nicht entgehen *g
Aber joah, die meisten Leute interessiert das Zeugs auch gar nicht. Selbst Schulstoff fällt komplett untern Tisch. Ist wie Sucker Punch ein wohl eher schwer zu verstehendes Werk.


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. April 2012)

gesehen hab ich den film leider noch nicht, aber wird bald nachgeholt!

mit den ufos das war mir schon ziemlich lange bekannt. nur ist es ja (wie viele andere sachen damals auch) nicht über den entwurf hinaus gekommen. ach man, ne, das war ein tüp...


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. April 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Hab ihn dummerweise noch nicht gesehen, aber mein gesamter Bekanntenkreis vversteht den Humor nicht. Notfalls geh ich alleine, im Kino lass ich mir den nicht entgehen *g
> Aber joah, die meisten Leute interessiert das Zeugs auch gar nicht. Selbst Schulstoff fällt komplett untern Tisch. Ist wie Sucker Punch ein wohl eher schwer zu verstehendes Werk.


 
Der Film ist absolut Pflicht, man muss halt nur die Parodien verstehen  Und bei Sucker Punch muss ich dir Recht geben, ich würde mal sagen die Gesellschaft ist einfach zu viele Filme gewöhnt wo man sich einfach mal für 90 Minuten oder mehr ins Kino bzw vor den Fernseher setzt und das wars dann. Sucker Punch war echt n Film zum mitdenken. 

Was mir jetzt grade noch zu Iron Sky einfällt, die Brücke des Marserkundungsschiffes der Ami´s hatte doch den gleichen Aufbau wie die Enterprise oder täusche ich mich da?

Edit: Hab mir grade Under the Iron Sky vom Soundtrack angehört und mir ist auf einmal der Sinn in den Ende gekommen das ja von vielen kritisiert wird. 
Hier schon mal ne Spoilerwarnung.
Am Ende streitet sich ja die UNO darum wem denn nun das Helium3 gehört. Auf der Weltkugel danach sieht man dann ja eindeutig Atombomben einschlagen. Darüber hab ich mir vorher noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht, ist aber ja eigentlich ein Perfektes Beispiel wie die später wahrscheinlichen Rohstoffstreits ausgehen können. Ich finde wenn man so etwas bedenkt wird der Film erst richtig zu dem Meisterwerk das er ja eigentlich eh schon ist. Sorry für evtl. Rechtschreibfehler, am Handy schreibt sichs nicht so gut.


----------



## Robonator (15. April 2012)

> Hitler hatte ja auch die Idee UFO´s zu bauen, unter dem Decknamen V7. In irgend einer Doku gabs da auch Bilder davon.



Bitteschön: Haunebu und Vril 
HAUNEBU
Vril-Flugmaschinen | Reichsdeutsche Flugscheiben | 1. Mythen, Legenden, Visionäre | raumfahrtmuseum.com


Btw ist euch mal aufgefallen das all diese Ufo-Meldungen in den USa erst nach dem 2. Weltkrieg auftauchten? Hab die Theorie das die Amis solche Prototypen mitgenommen und ausgebaut haben. 

Ach und hatten die Reichsflugscheiben nicht auch was mit "Neuschwabenland" zutun? Und lange geht? Iron Sky eigentlich? Will mir den auch noch ansehen.


----------



## derP4computer (15. April 2012)

Wir sehen uns im Walhall-Kino, den muss ich unbedingt sehen, die Trailer sind einfach nur klasse.


----------

